# طلب برنامج



## pola (1 أبريل 2006)

:16_14_20: :16_14_20: :16_14_20: 

يا جماعة لو حد عايز اى برنامج يخص التصميم او الفلاشات الخاصة المواقع و المنتديات
او اى برنامج تصميم
يضع طلبة هنا و انا ان شاء اللة اجيبة لية
​


----------



## Michael (1 أبريل 2006)

فكرة حلوة بولا

ربنا يباركك

والموضوع لازم يتثبت

سلام ونعمة


----------



## pola (2 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليك يا مايكل
و انا ثبتة فعلا


----------



## Roona (19 يونيو 2006)

تبقي بجد رائع لو جبتلي ulead photo express 4.0 بس كامل مش trial و اطلب اللي عايزه 
انا بقالي سنه و وشيه بدور عليه


----------



## pola (5 يوليو 2006)

*حاضر يا رونا*

*جارى انزالة على المنتدى*


----------



## ميثم (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*اريد برنامج سديات*

اريدبرنامج  يفعل السيديات  النجليزية إلى عربية:t33: :t33:


----------



## pola (21 سبتمبر 2006)

طلبك مش واضح يا ميثم

برجاء الايضاح


----------



## المغتربة (8 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب شكراً للخدمات المقدمة


----------



## gako (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحت عايزه انزل برنامج للفوتو شوب على الجهاز وعايزه اتعلم ازاى اعمل صوره تتحرك واسمى معاها زى اصدقائى عشان انا لسه جديده فى الدخول على النت 
ارجوك ساعدنى.


----------



## gako (20 ديسمبر 2006)

gako قال:


> لو سمحت عايزه انزل برنامج للفوتو شوب على الجهاز وعايزه اتعلم ازاى اعمل صوره تتحرك واسمى معاها زى اصدقائى عشان انا لسه جديده فى الدخول على النت
> ارجوك ساعدنى.



:smil12:


----------



## Michael (21 ديسمبر 2006)

الحقيقة انا لست جيدا بالفوتوشوب

يمكن ان يساعك المشرف بولا 

او فراشة مسيحية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2006)

gako قال:


> لو سمحت عايزه انزل برنامج للفوتو شوب على الجهاز وعايزه اتعلم ازاى اعمل صوره تتحرك واسمى معاها زى اصدقائى عشان انا لسه جديده فى الدخول على النت
> ارجوك ساعدنى.



الفوتو شوب أصدار 7 مدعم بالعربى

للتحميل أضغط

هنا​


----------



## gako (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليكى يا فراشه مسيحيه على البرنامج وكمان على شرحك الهايل


----------



## s.u.n (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طلب برنامج*

ميرسى اوى يا فراشه  انا كمان كنت بدور عليه
الف شكر
ربنا يبركك


----------



## الياس عازار (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طلب برنامج*



s.u.n قال:


> ميرسى اوى يا فراشه  انا كمان كنت بدور عليه
> الف شكر
> ربنا يبركك


الف شكر لكي يا فراشة


----------

